# YouTube sanktioniert Gaming-Kanäle aufgrund ominöser Urheberrechtsverletzungen



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube sanktioniert Gaming-Kanäle aufgrund ominöser Urheberrechtsverletzungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube sanktioniert Gaming-Kanäle aufgrund ominöser Urheberrechtsverletzungen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Dezember 2013)

Jap absoluter Blödsinn. Youtube verdrängt seine besten Kunden. Wer ist denn da gerade am Drücker? Die sind ja genauso schlimm wie Microsoft.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2013)

Das sind Anwaltskanzleien, die nichts anderes zu tun haben. Genauso wie die die wegen angeblichen Streaming Abmahnungen mit irrwitzigen Summen versenden.


----------



## Der-Chris (12. Dezember 2013)

> ... Weitere Details zur Sanktionswelle gegen Gaming-Kanäle entnehmt ihr dem verlinkten Polygon-Beitrag.


Der angegebene Link funktioniert nicht, wegen httm//..., es müsste http://... heißen.



Ich habe von diesem Thema schon vor ein paar Tagen gehört, allerdings scheint das Ausmaß doch etwas größer zu sein. Habe von einigen LPern und auch anderen auf Youtube gehört, dass auf viele ihrer Videos einfach Anspruch erhoben wurde.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Dezember 2013)

Sarazar muss bald mal richtig arbeiten? Ooooch.....


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sarazar muss bald mal richtig arbeiten? Ooooch.....


 
ich glaube dann wäre der Arbeitstag kürzer
außerdem, nicht klugscheißen,
Immerhin hat der ein eigenes Unternehmen


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis 
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis
> Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


 
naja, nein, nicht mehr als die anderen Patenttrolle jetzt schon fahren
ein wirkliches Problem ist eher das die Regierungen nichts dagegen machen


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein, nicht mehr als die anderen Patenttrolle jetzt schon fahren
> ein wirkliches Problem ist eher das die Regierungen nichts dagegen machen


 
Was hier fehlt ist einfach nur die Kommunikation und diese "Wir möchten für alles bezahlt werden" Einstellung vieler Hersteller
hat dazu geführt dass Youtube/Google jetzt so nen Schmarn raushauen.

Es gibt einfach immer noch Menschen die nicht verstanden haben wie die Medien miteinander funktionieren *müssen*... Eigentlich schon
fast Ironie des Schicksals wenn jetzt alle auf diesen Social Zug mitaufspringen weil man alles miteinander teilen sollte usw. Aber bei Lets Plays & Co. kommt wird aus der Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.

Diese ganze Situation ist an Lächerlichkeit einfach nicht zu überbieten und zeigt wie chaotisch das ganze System überhaupt ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2013)

Das klingt so, als würde man sich selbst demontieren. Ich kann nur sagen: Freunde, macht das Internet nicht kaputt. Und es zeigt mal wieder, das wir unbedingt neue Urheberrechte brauchen. Sonst wird irgendwann noch jemand verhaftet, weil er sich ein Katzenvideo angeschaut hat oder weil er in seinem Video ein bekanntes Liedchen gesummt hat.


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

Interessant, daß in diesem offiziellen YouTube Help Video genau das als unproblematisch dargestellt wird, weswegen jetzt unzählige Videos Probleme haben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQVHWsTHcoc&t=4m29s


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessant, daß in diesem offiziellen YouTube Help Video genau das als unproblematisch dargestellt wird, weswegen jetzt unzählige Videos Probleme haben:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQVHWsTHcoc&t=4m29s


 
Selbst Angry Joe hat große Probleme wegen diesem Mist und in seinem Rant ist er wirklich ziemlich pi$$ed 

Das große Problem bei dieser Sache ist einfach dass ein Computer die Macht über jegliches Content verfügt.
Ein Computer hat aber nicht das gewisse Feingefühl um *wirklich* empfindliches Material zu markieren.

Stattdessen wird jetzt alles gesperrt auch wenn es nicht mal einen Grund dafür gibt.. Warum? Weil der Computer
einfach so seinen Algorythmus laufen lässt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Leute wie TB sind dagegen immun weil sie quasi schon zu festen Youtube Mitgliedern dazugehören... ein Angry
Joe gehört aber (noch) nicht dazu und hat deswegen erhebliche Probleme dadurch.
Mich würde nur interessieren wer für diesen Bockmist verantwortlich ist..

.. Meiner Meinung nach ist Youtube dafür nicht mal direkt verantwortlich sondern irgendwelche andere Parteien und Youtube
will sich in Zukunft einfach etwas mehr absichern.

Wie so oft im Leben entscheiden hier Leute über Dinge von denen sie keine Ahnung haben .. Oder es sind
Leute die total schlechte Absichten haben um eigene Ziele zu befolgen.

Für mich ist es eine Form von Zensur und nix anderes. "Urheberrrechtverletzung" My ass


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Selbst Angry Joe hat große Probleme wegen diesem Mist und in seinem Rant ist er wirklich ziemlich pi$$ed
> 
> Das große Problem bei dieser Sache ist einfach dass ein Computer die Macht über jegliches Content verfügt.
> Ein Computer hat aber nicht das gewisse Feingefühl um *wirklich* empfindliches Material zu markieren.
> ...



Ist AJ nicht auch wie TB bei Polaris? O_o

 edit: Nein, ist er nicht


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ist AJ nicht auch wie TB bei Polaris? O_o
> 
> edit: Nein, ist er nicht


 
Bei ihm wurden mehr als 62 Videos "geflaged" die komischerweise bis zu 7 Stellige Userviews hatten 
Teilweise wurden Video von anderen "geflaged" obwohl jeglicher Einsatz von Musik legal und erlaubt war 

Selbst offizielle Trailer Sequenzen wurden geflaged 
E3 Interviews...

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich wie wild und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste mit der Keule umhergeschlagen wird


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei ihm wurden mehr als 62 Videos "geflaged" die komischerweise bis zu 7 Stellige Userviews hatten
> Teilweise wurden Video von anderen "geflaged" obwohl jeglicher Einsatz von Musik legal und erlaubt war
> 
> Selbst offizielle Trailer Sequenzen wurden geflaged
> ...


 
wobei ganz toll sind ja eher all die flags bei Videos von Leuten, die von Patentrollen ausgelöst wurden, aber wenn man da auch mal so teilweise Tweets und Blogpostings von Entwicklern und Studios ließt, da sagen ja auch viele das man sich bei denen Melden soll weil das nicht von denen ausgeht
Und ja, so Edna und Harvey oder Deadly Premonition zeigen ja was für ein Impakt LPs haben

Ich denke das wird eher ein backfire für YT


----------



## casadechrisso (13. Dezember 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ist AJ nicht auch wie TB bei Polaris? O_o
> 
> edit: Nein, ist er nicht



Doch, ist er. Allerdings mit "Affiliate" Status, im Gegensatz zu TB und anderen Größen mit "Managed" Status. Warum das so ist ist eine der offenen Fragen die sich dem unbedarften Zuschauer dieses Dramas stellt, und TB hat sich darüber eine Schlammschlacht mit dem Macher dieses Videos geliefert: MCN FOLLOW-UP - CONTENT ID, & THE GREEDY MCNs - YouTube

Bietet zumindest Stoff zum nachdenken... immerhin ist ein Reviewer wie Angry Joe Aufgrund dieses Status bei Polaris heftig betroffen, während Let's Player des selben Netzwerkes immun erscheinen, obwohl deren Videos das ContentID System triggern sollten wie nichts Gutes.


----------



## Svatlas (13. Dezember 2013)

You-tube entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Schwarz-Weiß Fernsehen, ob das der richtige Weg ist....naja ich bezweifel es mal. Gegen Let´s Player vor zu gehen ist mal mehr als lächerlich.

Das zeigt mir nur wie ignorant das Unternehmen wirklich ist. Gegen Filme und Musik kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber das geht doch wirklich zuweit....

Die ganze Abmahnwelle sehe ich gelassen. Es ist nicht das erste mal und auch nicht das letzte mal. Solang es dort keine klaren Gesetze gibt, brauch sich einer der sich einen Stream anschaut, keine großen Sorgen zumachen. Bei den Uploadern sieht es da anders aus, diese besitzen eine illegale Kopie und verbreiten Sie widerrechtlich. 

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, verschleiert einfach seine IP. Genug Programme gibt es ja dafür. Das sagen sogar IT-Experten. Mittlerweile ist es wohl das vernünftigste.....


----------



## Atuan (13. Dezember 2013)

Macht ruhig weiter so... Jeder Hans Wurst meint, er müsse an jedem einzelnen View auf Youtube mitverdienen. Die Leute, die die Videos machen, hocken 10 Stunden am Tag da, für eine Stunde Videomaterial und verdienen damit weniger als 1 Cent pro View. Und dann kommen all die anderen Hampelmänner, die lieber Geld für jeden einzelnen View wollen, anstatt sich über kostenlose Werbung zu freuen, die täglich mehrere Millionen Menschen weltweit erreicht. 1 Euro für die GEMA (unsere Musk!), 1 Euro für den Publisher (unser Spiel!), 1 Euro für die Telekom (unser Traffic!), 1 Euro für mich (Hey, warum auch nicht?)...

Am Ende gibt es keine Let's Plays mehr. Die GEMA juckt es nicht (gibt noch genug Videos mit Hintergrundmusik), die Publisher heulen rum wegen Raubmordkopierern (wie schaut man ohne Demos und ohne Let's Plays in ein Spiel?), die Telekom feiert Party (weniger Auslastung der überforderten Netze) und ich träume einfach weiter (vielleicht kriege ich ja 1 Euro für jeden Shitstorm der dann folgt?). Am Ende hat niemand was davon (ausser der Telekom) und das Internet ist wieder ein Stück weit trauriger geworden. Ich freue mich.


----------



## Nihiletex (13. Dezember 2013)

Finde die Maßnahme richtig und längst überfällig. Die Leute die mal kurz ein Lets Play hinsch***en um irgendwelche Werbeeinnahmen abzugreifen müssen sich eben nach anderen Verdienstmöglichkeiten umsehen. Kann ja wohl schlecht sein das solche Leute auf Kosten anderer ihr Geld verdienen. Vielleicht verschwindet diese LP Seuche dann auch endlich.


----------



## Gothard (13. Dezember 2013)

Und da geht der Urheberrechtswahn weiter.... -.-! das ruiniert noch unsere gesellschaft, irgendwann darf man garnichts mehr kopieren  zurück in die steinzeit


----------



## undergrounderX (13. Dezember 2013)

Das System ist so kaputt. In einem Fall bei Angry Joe hatte er 11 Flaggs von "video Copilot". Das ist eine Software mit der unter anderem youtuber Musik für ihre Videos erstellen können. Das Problem ist, das er ihre Lizens ganz legal erworben hat. Er hat die Leute der Firma angesprochen und die sagen, dass eine andere Firma illegal diese Flaggs verteilt. Die Firma von Video Copilot hatte nie die Intention eine Flagg Welle zu starten und muss jetzt jeden einzelnen Fall nachbearbeiten.



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Finde die Maßnahme richtig und längst  überfällig. Die Leute die mal kurz ein Lets Play hinsch***en um  irgendwelche Werbeeinnahmen abzugreifen müssen sich eben nach anderen  Verdienstmöglichkeiten umsehen. Kann ja wohl schlecht sein das solche  Leute auf Kosten anderer ihr Geld verdienen. Vielleicht verschwindet  diese LP Seuche dann auch endlich.


 Ich bezweifel zwar aus diversen Gründen, dass du dem englischen mächtig bist. Falls ja kannst du dir das Video mal anschauen. Dort geht der youtuber explizit drauf ein warum seine Videos geflaggt wurden. Keiner seiner Fälle war ein Lets Play....


----------



## Coxinator (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Finde die Maßnahme richtig und längst überfällig. Die Leute die mal kurz ein Lets Play hinsch***en um irgendwelche Werbeeinnahmen abzugreifen müssen sich eben nach anderen Verdienstmöglichkeiten umsehen. Kann ja wohl schlecht sein das solche Leute auf Kosten anderer ihr Geld verdienen. Vielleicht verschwindet diese LP Seuche dann auch endlich.


 
Und auf wessen Kosten verdienen Let's Player Geld? Etwa auf Kosten der Entwickler, deren Spiele durch unterhaltsame Let's Plays berühmter werden? Oder etwa auf Kosten der Zuschauer, die gute Unterhaltung für lau bekommen? Außerdem möchte ich wissen welche Leute, die mal eben scheinbar ohne jeglichen Aufwand, wie du es beschreibst, irgendwelche Werbeeinnahmen erhalten. 
Um mal Atuan zu zitieren: "Die Leute, die die Videos machen, hocken 10 Stunden am Tag da, für eine Stunde Videomaterial und verdienen damit weniger als 1 Cent pro View."


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Vielleicht verschwindet diese LP Seuche dann auch endlich.


 
Gefällt dir nicht = muss weg?

In dem Fall fordere ich auch das Verbot von Hip Hop, MMOs, Rosenkohl und Autos von Dacia.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gefällt dir nicht = muss weg?
> 
> In dem Fall fordere ich auch das Verbot von Hip Hop, MMOs, Rosenkohl und Autos von Dacia.


 
 Ich unterstütze diese Forderung und möchte die Farbe "Ocker" hinzufügen.


 Also wirklich. Auch LPs haben eine Daseinsberechtigung. Und wenn Leute wie AJ davon betroffen sind, die von YouTube leben und hervorragende Ergebnisse abliefern, geht es zu weit.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze diese Forderung und möchte die Farbe "Ocker" hinzufügen.
> 
> 
> Also wirklich. Auch LPs haben eine Daseinsberechtigung. Und wenn Leute wie AJ davon betroffen sind, die von YouTube leben und hervorragende Ergebnisse abliefern, geht es zu weit.


 
Ich kannte ihn vorher nicht, hab mir das Video aber mal angeschaut. Sieht so aus, als hätte er eine Menge Geld und Zeit in seine Videos investiert. Wenn dann irgendeine Firma ankommt und (teilweise sogar zu unrecht und ohne Wissen der tatsächlichen Rechtinhaber) sagt "das gehört mir, ich will alle Einnahmen für dieses Video haben!", dann ist das schon ziemlich daneben. Vor allem, wenn es, wie in einem Fall, der von Joe beschrieben wurde, 16 Sekunden sind. Das ist ja genauso, als würde ein Kneipen- oder Discothekbetreiber einen Song spielen und die Plattenfirma kommt an und sagt "wir wollen sämtliche Einnahmen der Kneipe/Discothek dieses Abends haben!"

Da muss definitiv was geändert werden.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kannte ihn vorher nicht, hab mir das Video aber mal angeschaut. Sieht so aus, als hätte er eine Menge Geld und Zeit in seine Videos investiert. Wenn dann irgendeine Firma ankommt und (teilweise sogar zu unrecht und ohne Wissen der tatsächlichen Rechtinhaber) sagt "das gehört mir, ich will alle Einnahmen für dieses Video haben!", dann ist das schon ziemlich daneben. Vor allem, wenn es, wie in einem Fall, der von Joe beschrieben wurde, 16 Sekunden sind. Das ist ja genauso, als würde ein Kneipen- oder Discothekbetreiber einen Song spielen und die Plattenfirma kommt an und sagt "wir wollen sämtliche Einnahmen der Kneipe/Discothek dieses Abends haben!"
> 
> Da muss definitiv was geändert werden.




 AJ ist dafür bekannt, dass er 16 Stunden am Tag für seine Videos arbeitet und dabei soviel Geld für Kostüme etc ausgibt, dass er teilweise nicht mal Gewinn macht ( Quelle TB).

 Ein Leidenschaftlicher Gamer und youtuber, wirklich traurig.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2013)

casadechrisso schrieb:


> Doch, ist er. Allerdings mit "Affiliate" Status, im Gegensatz zu TB und anderen Größen mit "Managed" Status. Warum das so ist ist eine der offenen Fragen die sich dem unbedarften Zuschauer dieses Dramas stellt, und TB hat sich darüber eine Schlammschlacht mit dem Macher dieses Videos geliefert: MCN FOLLOW-UP - CONTENT ID, & THE GREEDY MCNs - YouTube


 
 Interessantes Video. 
 Die "Schlammschlacht", lief die auf Twitter?


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> AJ ist dafür bekannt, dass er 16 Stunden am Tag für seine Videos arbeitet und dabei soviel Geld für Kostüme etc ausgibt, dass er teilweise nicht mal Gewinn macht ( Quelle TB).
> 
> Ein Leidenschaftlicher Gamer und youtuber, wirklich traurig.


 
und dann kommen grade jetzt viele Schlaules und prollen rum das die endlich einen richtigen Job suchen müssen


----------



## Nihiletex (13. Dezember 2013)

undergrounderX schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel zwar aus diversen Gründen, dass du *dem englischen mächtig bist*.  Falls ja kannst du dir  das Video mal  anschauen. Dort geht der youtuber explizit drauf ein warum seine Videos  geflaggt wurden. Keiner seiner Fälle war ein Lets Play....



Wenn  du schon unbedingt den Hans raushängen lassen willst, dann streng dich  etwas mehr an. So machst du dich lächerlich. Übrigens habe ich es  ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen das so ein System Fehler hat, was aber  nichts an der eigentlichen Aussage ändert.




Coxinator schrieb:


> Und auf wessen Kosten verdienen Let's Player Geld? Etwa auf Kosten der Entwickler, deren Spiele durch unterhaltsame Let's Plays berühmter werden? Oder etwa auf Kosten der Zuschauer, die gute Unterhaltung für lau bekommen? Außerdem möchte ich wissen welche Leute, die mal eben scheinbar ohne jeglichen Aufwand, wie du es beschreibst, irgendwelche Werbeeinnahmen erhalten.
> Um mal Atuan zu zitieren: "Die Leute, die die Videos machen, hocken 10 Stunden am Tag da, für eine Stunde Videomaterial und verdienen damit weniger als 1 Cent pro View."



Es geht nicht um Leute die wirklich viel Zeit reinstecken (Allerdings ist auch das kaum ein Argument wenn der Rechteinhaber das nicht mag. Wenn es zuviel Arbeit ist für ach so wenig Geld, sollen sie halt aufhören), sondern um die Videos die, ausser dem abgefilmten Spiel mitsamt Tonspur, keine "Mehrleistung" erbringen. Wenn das für Spielehersteller übrigens ach so tolle Werbung ist, steht es ihnen ja frei sich eine Erlaubnis zu besorgen. Irgendein random Klaus mit seinen tausend Views kann sich nun nicht mehr an den Rockzipfel eines bekannten Spieles hängen um Geld abzugreifen, ja wirklich eine traurige Geschichte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und dann kommen grade jetzt viele Schlaules und prollen rum das die endlich einen richtigen Job suchen müssen


 
Ich sprach von Sarazar, nicht von AJ...wer immer das auch ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Sarazar, nicht von AJ...wer immer das auch ist.


 
Sarazar hat doch nen Job ... sogar ne eigene Firma (zusammen mit Gronkh die Play Massive GmbH)

PlayMassive.de - never play alone


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sarazar hat doch nen Job ... sogar ne eigene Firma (zusammen mit Gronkh die Play Massive GmbH)
> 
> PlayMassive.de - never play alone


 
Und ich glaube deren Arbeitstage sind nicht grade kürzer


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und ich glaube deren Arbeitstage sind nicht grade kürzer


 
Sicher nicht. Die werden wohl kaum das Aufnehmen und Kommentieren von Gameplay als einzige Aufgabe haben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Sarazar, nicht von AJ...wer immer das auch ist.



oooooohhh. 

Da hat jemand einen Traumjob mit dem er vielen Menschen Freude bereitet und kriegt den von seinem Arbeitnehmer kaputt gemacht. 
So ein Arschloch, gell? 

Neid und Dummheit 

Sarazar (dessen Arbeit ich leider nicht kenne, hab mir jetzt ein paar Videos angeguckt) arbeitet übrigens unter anderem für ein Tochterunternehmen von Prosieben/sat1, ist Geschäftsführer von Play massive hat einen livestream, produziert enscheinend sporadisch Musik und hat einen YouTube channel. tut also vermutlich mehr, als du


----------



## casadechrisso (13. Dezember 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Interessantes Video.
> Die "Schlammschlacht", lief die auf Twitter?



In Privatnachrichten überwiegend, nur am Ende kamen ein paar öffentliche Nachrichten, die auf die private Schlammschlacht hinwiesen, so im Sinne von "Arroganter Kotzbrocken" versus "nach allem was ich für Dich getan habe" (frei aus der Erinnerung übersetzt). Ist für den Zuschauer nicht nachvollziehbar, weil TB auch dick in Polaris involviert ist und einige Leute angeworben hat spricht er nicht über Vertragliches. Ich frage mich allerdings, warum die Let's Player seines Freundeskreises (Jesse Cox, Dodger, Yogscast etc.) besser geschützt sind als Angry Joe, in diesem Zusammenhang macht das Video durchaus Sinn.


----------



## casadechrisso (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Leute die wirklich viel Zeit reinstecken (Allerdings ist auch das kaum ein Argument wenn der Rechteinhaber das nicht mag. Wenn es zuviel Arbeit ist für ach so wenig Geld, sollen sie halt aufhören), sondern um die Videos die, ausser dem abgefilmten Spiel mitsamt Tonspur, keine "Mehrleistung" erbringen. Wenn das für Spielehersteller übrigens ach so tolle Werbung ist, steht es ihnen ja frei sich eine Erlaubnis zu besorgen. Irgendein random Klaus mit seinen tausend Views kann sich nun nicht mehr an den Rockzipfel eines bekannten Spieles hängen um Geld abzugreifen, ja wirklich eine traurige Geschichte.



Du hast eindeutig nichts zum Thema gelesen, wahrscheinlich nicht mal die News hier auf PCGames vollständig.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Wer der Meinung ist dass jeder Lets Player für etwas Geld bekommt der hat sowieso keine Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2013)

bye bye youtube


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist dass jeder Lets Player für etwas Geld bekommt der hat sowieso keine Ahnung von der Materie


 
mal ehrlich, das ist doch wie mit der Werbung und den Wertungen
außerdem vergessen halt einige wieder dass viele LPs auch nur zum Spaß machen, was grade bei manchen Kommentartoren unter den Videos ein Fremdwort ist; S p a ß


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, das ist doch wie mit der Werbung und den Wertungen
> außerdem vergessen halt einige wieder dass viele LPs auch nur zum Spaß machen, was grade bei manchen Kommentartoren unter den Videos ein Fremdwort ist; S p a ß


 
So schauts aus.

Und wenn jemand wirklich Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt dann wird es schon seine Gründe haben 
z.B. viele Abos, hohe Qualität vom Content, bestimmte Connections zu anderen erfolgreichen Youtubern.

TB hat in paar Videos diese Situation auch ganz gut erklärt.
Youtube Stars sind nicht berühmt weil sie Produkt XY reviewen, Lets Playen oder sonstiges machen. Sondern 
weil die Personen dahinter sehr interessant sind und toll unterhalten können.

Wenn man jetzt dieses Unterhaltungskonzept (im Falle von AJ) verbieten möchte dann hat seine Show nur noch wenig Chancen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> 
> Und wenn jemand wirklich Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt dann wird es schon seine Gründe haben
> z.B. viele Abos, hohe Qualität vom Content, bestimmte Connections zu anderen erfolgreichen Youtubern.
> ...



ja, das ist halt wie mit Fernsehköchen, die sind ja auch nicht dafür bekannt gut kochen zu können oder viele Sterne zu haben, sondern hauptsächlich mal gute Entertainer zu sein und das trifft hier auch zu
 Oder, Hallo Redaktion!, Videospielredakteure, Rossi wurde ja jetzt auch wieder von einem 5 Zeiligem Bewerbungsschreiben genervt, da denken ja auch viele dass die den ganzen Tag nur Zocken und Abends mal so nen Artikel hinwichsen


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das ist halt wie mit Fernsehköchen, die sind ja auch nicht dafür bekannt gut kochen zu können oder viele Sterne zu haben, sondern hauptsächlich mal gute Entertainer zu sein und das trifft hier auch zu
> Oder, Hallo Redaktion!, Videospielredakteure, Rossi wurde ja jetzt auch wieder von einem 5 Zeiligem Bewerbungsschreiben genervt, da denken ja auch viele dass die den ganzen Tag nur Zocken und Abends mal so nen Artikel hinwichsen


 
Aber falls dieser Copyright Trends fortgeführt wird darf in Zukunft ja über gar nix mehr berichtet werden 
Wie bescheuert ist das denn bitte?

Momentan diskutieren viele über einen wechsel richtung Twitch.

Youtube sägt sich mit solchen Sachen die Beine ab und verliert deutlich an Image.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber falls dieser Copyright Trends fortgeführt wird darf in Zukunft ja über gar nix mehr berichtet werden
> Wie bescheuert ist das denn bitte?
> 
> Momentan diskutieren viele über einen wechsel richtung Twitch.
> ...


 
Um das ganze mal weiterzuspinnen: Man stelle sich vor, jemand (z. B. EA) würde sämtliche Einnahmen der PC-Games für sich fordern, weil die einen Trailer von Battlefield XYZ veröffentlichen. Das klingt zwar erstmal absurd, ist aber im Grunde nicht soviel anders als das, was Angry Joe in seinem Video beschreibt.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal weiterzuspinnen: Man stelle sich vor, jemand (z. B. EA) würde sämtliche Einnahmen der PC-Games für sich fordern, weil die einen Trailer von Battlefield XYZ veröffentlichen. Das klingt zwar erstmal absurd, ist aber im Grunde nicht soviel anders als das, was Angry Joe in seinem Video beschreibt.


 
wenn das EA wäre, das ist ja irgendwer der da einfach mal von sich aus und vorallem unberechtigt da mal Ansprüche geltend machen will


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn das EA wäre, das ist ja irgendwer der da einfach mal von sich aus und vorallem unberechtigt da mal Ansprüche geltend machen will


 
Ja, das ist ja noch viel schlimmer. Bei Youtube scheint ja offenbar jeder sagen zu können "das ist meins, jetzt her mit der Kohle" (Angry Joes Beispiel bezüglich Bethesda).


----------



## springenderBusch (13. Dezember 2013)

Wo werden eigentlich die ganzen Spielvideos, die man mit den neuen Konsolen aufzeichnen kann, veröffentlicht ?
 Nur in den jeweiligen Netzwerken oder auch bei Youtube ?
 Selbst die Firmeneigenen Netzwerke von Microsoft und Sony sind doch dann von so etwas auch betroffen oder ist das jetzt nur eine spezielle Youtubesache ?


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Wo werden eigentlich die ganzen Spielvideos, die man mit den neuen Konsolen aufzeichnen kann, veröffentlicht ?
> Nur in den jeweiligen Netzwerken oder auch bei Youtube ?
> Selbst die Firmeneigenen Netzwerke von Microsoft und Sony sind doch dann von so etwas auch betroffen oder ist das jetzt nur eine spezielle Youtubesache ?


 
Die haben eine Kooperation mit Twitch so viel ich weiß.

So wie es aussieht ist Youtube momentan das Problemkind weil es eben der größte Fisch ist


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Es geht [...] um die Videos die, ausser dem abgefilmten Spiel mitsamt Tonspur, keine "Mehrleistung" erbringen.


 Und wie viele Klicks bekommen solche Videos? 
= Wie viele Unsummen an Geld bekommen die Ersteller dafür?


----------



## Nihiletex (13. Dezember 2013)

Bevor du andere fragst, schau doch einfach selber nach. Wenn man (um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nehmen), ein LP von AC4 sucht, sind da mehrere Einträge mit 50k+ Views. Jeder Cent ist da zuviel, denn was dort fabriziert wird wollen die Rechteinhaber zum Teil eben nicht haben. Ich kann auch keinen Kinofilm auf YT hochladen , im Off ein paar Kommentare dazu sprechen und mich dann beschweren wenn YT sagt: Von den Werbeeinnahmen bekommst du aber nichts.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Bevor du andere fragst, schau doch einfach selber nach. Wenn man (um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nehmen), ein LP von AC4 sucht, sind da mehrere Einträge mit 50k+ Views. Jeder Cent ist da zuviel, denn was dort fabriziert wird wollen die Rechteinhaber zum Teil eben nicht haben. Ich kann auch keinen Kinofilm auf YT hochladen , im Off ein paar Kommentare dazu sprechen und mich dann beschweren wenn YT sagt: Von den Werbeeinnahmen bekommst du aber nichts.


 
Du hast keine Ahnung vom ganzen Thema also hör auf Blödsinn zu schreiben


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Bevor du andere fragst, schau doch einfach selber nach. Wenn man (um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nehmen), ein LP von AC4 sucht, sind da mehrere Einträge mit 50k+ Views. Jeder Cent ist da zuviel, denn was dort fabriziert wird wollen die Rechteinhaber zum Teil eben nicht haben. Ich kann auch keinen Kinofilm auf YT hochladen , im Off ein paar Kommentare dazu sprechen und mich dann beschweren wenn YT sagt: Von den Werbeeinnahmen bekommst du aber nichts.


 
Natürlich haben die (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) nichts dagegen. Selbst EA, die sich sonst jede Mühe geben, sich unbeliebt zu machen, erlauben Let's Play's von ihren Spielen:

EA - Youtube - Duldungserklärung für YouTuber

Manche Hersteller (z. B. Daedalic) schicken Let's Playern (z. B. Gronkh) sogar vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels eine Kopie zum Let's Playen zu. Auch andere Hersteller (z. B. SCS) freuen sich über die Unterstützung von Let's Playern und arbeiten sogar mit denen zusammen, geben Interviews usw. Beispiel: Interview von SCS-Chef Pavel Sebor auf dem Kanel von DaSquirrelsNuts

Für die ist das kostenlose Werbung, warum sollten die da was gegen haben? Davon abgesehen geht es nicht nur um das Spielen und irgendwas quatschen ... viele Let's Player sind richtig gute Entertainer.


----------



## Nihiletex (13. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sie nichts dagegen haben und die Erlaubnis ausstellen, werden sie auch weiterhin Videos machen können. Vielleicht nur nicht ganz so einfach wie vorher, aber das ist nichts falsches. Erstmal hat jeder Rechteinhaber auch das Recht seine Werke zu schützen und dafür auch Geld zu bekommen. Die welche wirkliche Arbeit in ihre Videos stecken werden auch weiterhin von YT profitieren, der Rest nicht. Vielleicht gibt es sogar noch Leute die nur aus Spaß Videos erstellen, soll ja auch vorkommen.

Wer sein Geschäftsmodell übrigens darauf auslegt komplett von Dritten abhängig zu sein fliegt zurecht auf die Nase.




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung vom ganzen Thema also hör auf Blödsinn zu schreiben



Und du hast zum Thema garnichts beizutragen, also geh doch wieder weiter YT gucken.


PS: Habe meine Meinung zu dem ganzen gesagt, darum ist da auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Wer die Dienste nicht nutzen will, weil ihm die Bedingungen nicht passen, muss das nicht. Bin sicher das YT es verschmerzen kann wenn Leute nun weniger Gaming Videos gucken anstatt selber zu spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Wenn sie nichts dagegen haben und die Erlaubnis ausstellen, werden sie auch weiterhin Videos machen können.


Erzähl das dem neuem ID System von Youtube weil der selbst legale und erlaubte Videos komplett sperrt und somit
kein Geld verdient wird.



> Vielleicht nur nicht ganz so einfach wie vorher, aber das ist nichts falsches.


Nur nicht ganz so einfach wie vorher?
Les dich nochmal in die ganze Geschichte hinein... 
Es werden Dinge gesperrt die nicht gesperrt werden sollen/dürfen weil ein Computer es einfach mal so entscheidet.
Es sind legale Videos, mit legalen Informationen und ausdrücklich erlaubten Musikstücken die ohne nichts gesperrt werden.



> Erstmal hat jeder Rechteinhaber auch das Recht seine Werke zu schützen und dafür auch Geld zu bekommen.


Du verstehst anscheinend immer noch nicht dass es hier nicht um Raubkopie usw. geht 

Es wird nix geklaut oder sonstiges 
Wenn man jetzt jede klitzekleine Sekunde, aus welchen Gründen auch immer an den Pranger stellt und somit 100% des ganzen Videos
in Beschlag nimmt dann gleicht es einer Zensur/Abzocke.
Wenn ein Produkt veröffentlicht wird und keine Review mit Bild / Ton veröffentlicht werden darf - wo kommen wir dann hin?
Was ist so schlimm an LPs? Es werden Spiele gezeigt die man besitzt und legal erworben hat.

Ich glaube nämlich das Angry Joe hier einen ganz guten Verdacht hat mit SOPA und dem anderem Gesocks.

Weil die Sopa & Co. nicht durchgekommen ist wird jetzt anderweitig Druck ausgeübt in dem man den alten Plan in
viele kleine zerstückelt und so gegen das böse Internet ankämpfen zu wollen.

Irgendwann wird man für Sachen in den Knast gehen müssen weil man diese angeschaut bzw. angehört hat.



> Die welche wirkliche Arbeit in ihre Videos stecken werden auch weiterhin von YT profitieren, der Rest nicht. Vielleicht gibt es sogar noch Leute die nur aus Spaß Videos erstellen, soll ja auch vorkommen.



Und genau diese Leute aus "Spaß" werden in Zukunft bei diesem System keinen Fuß mehr setzen können.
Wenn nicht mal ein Angry Joe verschont bleibt, obwohl er zum besten gehört was Youtube zu bieten hat im Gaming Bereich, dann
wird das ein Hans Peter aus Nimmerland gleich gar nicht schaffen...  Es werden selbst offizielle Public Trailer geflaged 



> Wer sein Geschäftsmodell übrigens darauf auslegt komplett von Dritten abhängig zu sein fliegt zurecht auf die Nase.


Klar ist Youtube ein neues Geschäftsmodell im Internetzeitalter aber bestimmt nicht weniger
gut oder schlecht wie andere Jobs.

Es geht ums Prinzip dass diese Änderung einer Zensur gleicht und nix anderem... ganz egal wer damit Geld verdienen möchte oder nicht.



> Und du hast zum Thema garnichts beizutragen, also geh doch wieder weiter YT gucken.


Hab ich aber du liest es nur nicht




> PS: Habe meine Meinung zu dem ganzen gesagt, darum ist da auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Wer die Dienste nicht nutzen will, weil ihm die Bedingungen nicht passen, muss das nicht. Bin sicher das YT es verschmerzen kann wenn Leute nun weniger Gaming Videos gucken anstatt selber zu spielen.


 Nochmal... es geht um eine Zensur die sogar gegen das Gesetz verstößt.
Hier wird versucht Druck auszuüben und dass das Geld in andere Bereiche fließt nur nicht zu dem der sich die Arbeit gemacht hat.

Hat man ja ganz gut an Microsofts erste DRM Konsole gesehen.

Die wollten zusätzliche Gebühren verlangen für ein Spiel was ich meinem Kumpel geliehen hätte. *Stop
*Wenn ich das Spiel gekauft habe dann hat Microsoft mir nix mehr zu sagen was ich mit diesem Spiel zu tun habe.

Mir ist klar dass ich nix illegales damit anstellen darf aber dass Microsoft etwas im nachhinein dafür haben möchte ohne etwas
getan zu haben dann ist das pure Geldmacherei und nix anderes.

Ich meine es nicht böse aber ein bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen dürfte nicht schaden


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Text


 

So sehr ich die Aufklärung schätze, solltest du dich nicht solange mit Leuten beschäftigen, die offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie, dem tatsächlichen Thema oder wie die Welt funktioniert, haben. Selten einen so lächerlichen Trollfail wie Nihilitex gelesen. Aber gut ich hab selber schon mit dem Lesen der Grütze zuviel Zeit verbracht. 

Immerhin wurde von dir ja glücklicherweise das meiste gesagt. Well done.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> So sehr ich die Aufklärung schätze, solltest du dich nicht solange mit Leuten beschäftigen, die offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie, dem tatsächlichen Thema oder wie die Welt funktioniert, haben. Selten einen so lächerlichen Trollfail wie Nihilitex gelesen. Aber gut ich hab selber schon mit dem Lesen der Grütze zuviel Zeit verbracht.
> 
> Immerhin wurde von dir ja glücklicherweise das meiste gesagt. Well done.


 
Ich hab Urlaub also ists schon ok


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub also ists schon ok


 

Du Glücklicher^^


----------



## Nihiletex (14. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ein Produkt veröffentlicht wird und keine Review mit Bild / Ton veröffentlicht werden darf - wo kommen wir dann hin?
> Was ist so schlimm an LPs? Es werden Spiele gezeigt die man besitzt und legal erworben hat.
> 
> Ich glaube nämlich das Angry Joe hier einen ganz guten Verdacht hat mit SOPA und dem anderem Gesocks.
> ...



Ich mach hier mal kurz den Faktencheck, von wegen Tellerrand und so:
Reviews, Testberichte etc. dürfen weiterhin veröffentlich werden. Das ist sogar *gesetzlich* verankert (Stichwort: Fair Use). Also erzähl doch bitte nichts von SOPA, was damit nichts zu tun hat (Google war, nebenbei bemerkt, eine der Firmen die sich gegen SOPA gestellt haben). Wenn ich Ausschnitte aus einem Spiel zeige um damit einen Testbericht zu machen, dann darf ich das weiterhin. Wenn ich mich hinsetze und vor X Viewern das komplette Spiel durchspiele, damit sogar Werbeeinahmen generiere, dann darf ich das NICHT. Es sei denn der Rechteinhaber stimmt zu (Was er oft sogar macht, besonders kleinere Firmen). Wenn Leute dann zur Untermalung noch Musik im Hintergrund laufen haben dürfen sie sich ebenfalls nicht wundern wenn Videos runtergenommen werden. Das findet man vielleicht schlecht (es gibt übrigens massenhaft DRM freie Musik, teils extra für YT), aber erstmal hat man sich an die Gesetze zu halten, ganz besonders wenn man eine Platform (freiwillig!) benutzt über die man keine Kontrolle hat. 
Die LP Beispiele und die Kinofilme haben ich extra herausgenommen um zu zeigen wie vergleichbar ein hochladen, mit Kommentaren ist. Das ist keine Zensur, denn über das Spiel oder den Film darf weiterhin berichtet werden. 

Was hier offenbar passiert ist das die Software zu "großzügig" mit den Flags umgeht und/oder es unbeteiligten ermöglicht zu leicht darauf zuzugreifen um Channels zu melden. Darüber kann man sich beschweren, das hat aber wie erwähnt nichts mit der Gesetzeslage zu tun. 

Hier auch ein Auszug von YT dazu:
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7391/uq6u.png




RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> So  sehr ich die Aufklärung schätze, solltest du dich nicht solange mit  Leuten beschäftigen, die offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der  Materie, dem tatsächlichen Thema oder wie die Welt funktioniert, haben.  Selten einen so lächerlichen Trollfail wie Nihilitex gelesen. Aber gut  ich hab selber schon mit dem Lesen der Grütze zuviel Zeit verbracht.
> 
> Immerhin wurde von dir ja glücklicherweise das meiste gesagt. Well done.


 
Da  du beleidigend wirst hast du generell schonmal verloren, aber wenn du  dich damit besser fühlst, bitte. Wie die "Welt funktioniert" solltest du  dir übrigens nochmal erklären lassen, denn hier führt YT die  beschriebenen Maßnahmen durch. Ich bin es auch nicht der Gesetze zu dem Thema verwechselt.


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Wenn Leute dann zur Untermalung noch Musik im Hintergrund laufen haben dürfen sie sich ebenfalls nicht wundern wenn Videos runtergenommen werden.


 Nur ist es momentan so, daß sogar Musiktitel dann zu einem geflaggten Video führen, wenn diese *im Spiel so vorkommen*.


----------



## CobraChristianity (14. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Seit dem Google YouTube aufgekauft hat ist nur noch Dreck daraus geworden. 

Was ist zb. mit dem Layout hm? Früher konnte man seinen Channel Individuell anpassen. Die Flächen konnte man sowohl farblich als auch transparent verändern, der Hintergrund war individuell anpassbar und auch die Fenster konnte man anpassen. Dann haben sie es geändert, und es sah aus, wie die Homepage einer Zahnarztpraxis und jetzt? Jetzt kann man nicht mal den Background verändern. Lediglich ein Scheiß Titelbild... Und dann noch von Individuellem Channeldesign reden, die haben doch einen Dachschaden...

Dazu kommt noch das mit den ganzen Musikvideos die gesperrt werden... und jetzt auch noch die Let's Player? Was hat das denn mit Urheberrechten zu tun? Welcher verhaltensgestörte Vollbastard hat sich da denn überhaupt beschwert? auf solche irrsinnigen Ideen kommt man doch nicht einfach so?

Ich finde das einfach nur dumm. Was soll ich mir denn sonst ansehen? gefühlte 80% aller Videos sind Let's Plays. Was passiert denn mit den großen Partnern wie Gronkh? Was glaubt ihr wie die sich fühlen. Manche Let's Player leben sogar davon. Google ist einfach nur Behindert im Kopf. verknüpfen alles mögliche von Google mit YouTube und durch diese ganze Kommentarscheiße und diesen Namens-Änderungs-Kack hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden? Wisst ihr was? Leckt mich alle am 4rzsch...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Dezember 2013)

Haha.

 AJ hat ein Bild getweetet, zum Thema, "richtiger Job suchen"

https://twitter.com/Takahata101/sta...n=AngryJoeShow&utm_content=411787946958655489


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur ist es momentan so, daß sogar Musiktitel dann zu einem geflaggten Video führen, wenn diese *im Spiel so vorkommen*.


 
Wenn sogar Trailer, die explizit für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht sind, geflaged werden dann ist das ganze System total broken.
Auch reden wir hier von > *Interviews* < 

Wenn selbst E3 Interviews geflaged werden die ausdrücklich genehmigt sind dann grenzt das an Lächerlichkeit.

Wenn man in Zukunft jedes Video flagen kann weil es auch nur einen Anschein von "Verletzung" *lach* gibt dann kann man
das Internet auch sofort schließen weil die Medien nunmal so funktionieren.

Es wird einfach nur versucht sich gegenseitig ans Bein zu pinkeln und Informationen zu unterdrücken. 

Jobs im Copyright -und Urheberrechtsbereich sind momentan voll im Trend und werden von Leuten ausgeführt die 
keinen Ahnung haben.
Eigentlich bewegen wir uns hier sogar in eine Richtung wo es nur noch Chaos geben wird und fast alles verboten sein wird.

Wenn das die Zukunft sein soll dass nichts mehr übereinander berichtet werden darf - wird in Zukunft
jeder ein eigenes Ding machen ohne kostenlose Werbung auf Youtube zu bekommen.

Viele Unternehmen wissen einfach nicht dass solch eine kostenlose und weltweite Werbung wichtiger ist
als die Verfolgung fragwürdiger Copyrights.
Youtubes ID Content muss korrigiert werden und Publisher / Entwickler müssen sich hier ebenfalls dafür einsetzen 

Aber man hat es ja schon vor paar Jahren kommen sehen als selbst ein *" Happy Birthday to youuuu "*  wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung
nicht mehr öffentlich gesungen werden darf


----------



## weisauchnicht (14. Dezember 2013)

Wäre mist - denn Ich guck mir immer let's plays zu spielen an,über deren Kauf Ich noch nicht entschieden habe.
Wenn Ich nichts dazu finden kann,bleibt's halt da wo es ist.


----------



## Bubka186 (15. Dezember 2013)

Diese ganze Geschichte betrifft doch jetzt nur Let‘s Player, die monetarisieren, oder?


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2013)

Bubka186 schrieb:


> Diese ganze Geschichte betrifft doch jetzt nur Let‘s Player, die monetarisieren, oder?


 Nein, die Content ID Matches betreffen alle Videos. Wenn aus den Content ID Matches 3 Urheberrechtsverletzungen nachgewiesen werden, kann dein YouTube Account gesperrt werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2013)

Bubka186 schrieb:


> Diese ganze Geschichte betrifft doch jetzt nur Let‘s Player, die monetarisieren, oder?


 
Nein, nicht nur. Theoretisch betrifft es jeden. Leute, die Reviews über Filme, Musik, Spiele, Serien, oder was auch immer machen, oder Leute, die z. B. Kurzfilme oder Dokumentationen drehen, wo im Hintergrund ein Radio läuft ... das ist schon ziemlich übel, finde ich.


----------



## Bubka186 (16. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar.

Richtig scheisse.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Dezember 2013)

Der Youtube Channel "Watchmojo" ist heute gesperrt worden. Ich kannte die nicht, aber die waren ziemlich groß. 
Ich find das extrem übel, ich hoffe mal das greift nicht noch weiter um sich, aber ich befüchte das schlimmste. So ruiniert sich Youtube doch irgendwie selbst...?


----------



## Maiernator (16. Dezember 2013)

Das ist so typisch deutsch, sieht man ja dem Redtube Skandal. Hauptsache zigtuasend unnütze Paragraphen, um die Bürger zu gängeln, damit sich einige in den Ämtern oder von den Rechtsverdrhern ihre Taschen vollstopfen können.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Youtube Channel "Watchmojo" ist heute gesperrt worden. Ich kannte die nicht, aber die waren ziemlich groß.
> Ich find das extrem übel, ich hoffe mal das greift nicht noch weiter um sich, aber ich befüchte das schlimmste. So ruiniert sich Youtube doch irgendwie selbst...?



Ich kenne den channel. Sie haben hervorragende top 10 Videos gemacht. Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil meiner DVD Sammlung kommt von ihren Empfehlungen. 
Somit hat 20th century fox wertvolle kostenlose Werbung verloren. 

Wirklich traurig.
Man sollte Sicherheitskopien aller YouTubevideos machen, um sie vor der Ausrottung zu schützen, es erinnert an die Bücherverbrennung!!

 Übrigens 1,4 mio Subs, bei so einem großen channel sind jetzt einige Leute arbeitslos geworden, die ihren Traumjob gefunden hatten.
 Hoffen wir, dass sie einen 2. channel mit ebenso großer Unterstützerzahl aufbauen können.


----------



## realShauni (16. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur ist es momentan so, daß sogar Musiktitel dann zu einem geflaggten Video führen, wenn diese *im Spiel so vorkommen*.


Kleine Anekdote dazu, einem Freund ist ebenfalls ein Video eines Bioshock Lets Plays abhanden gekommen, verantwortlich war ein Song von Bing Crosby aus dem Jahre *1931* der im Spiel im Hintergrund lief! War in diesem Fall aber wie immer die nette liebe Gema


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote dazu, einem Freund ist ebenfalls ein Video eines Bioshock Lets Plays abhanden gekommen, verantwortlich war ein Song von Bing Crosby aus dem Jahre *1931* der im Spiel im Hintergrund lief! War in diesem Fall aber wie immer die nette liebe Gema


 Nicht das Ursprungsjahr ist maßgebend für Public Domain oä., sondern das Jahr der letzten Veröffentlichung. Sprich: Wenn das Stzück letztes Jahr auf einem Sampler namens "Das Beste der 1930er Jahre" veröffentlicht wurde, zählt das genauso als "heutige" Veröffentlichung wie das neueste Miley Cyrus Lied.


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2013)

ach, der GEMAsaurus soll endlich mal Aussterben wenn der sich nicht der Evolution unterwerfen will und sich weiterentwickeln will


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Youtube Channel "Watchmojo" ist heute gesperrt worden. Ich kannte die nicht, aber die waren ziemlich groß.


 Laut Wikipedia der 16. größte YouTube Kanal. oO 

Ich versteh's nicht. Will da wer YouTube *mit voller Absicht* versenken? Anders kann ich mir das gerade nicht erklären.


----------

